# 2006 Honda Accord replacement stereo



## dd-ramone

I'm looking for some advice for getting an Ipod integrated into a 2006 Honda Accord. The problem is, the in car stereo and climate control system are combined, so I don't have the option to remove the stereo and install a 3rd party system which is what I'd really like to do. I have an FM transmitter for the time being, but I find the sound is poor and I have to change channels frequently due to interference. Ideally I would like something that charges the ipod, has great sound quality, and that you can control playback through the Ipod itself and not have to create playlists to use it. I appreciate any help.


----------



## Steven Kephart

They make dash kits for your vehicle that allow aftermarket stereos to be added. However if you still want to keep the stock radio, there are several companies making ipod controls that intigrate with factory radios. Here's a couple:

http://www.diceelectronics.com/Merch...ICE_IPOD_HONDA 

http://www.peripheralelectronics.com/


----------



## dd-ramone

Thanks for the reply Steven, I appreciate your input. Ideally I'd love to find a climate control system adapter that would allow me to install an aftermarket stereo system but I don't think that exists. I'll check out the options you listed. Thanks!


----------



## cadsystems

FM Transmitter is that the wireless one that transmits to a radio station? I had one of those and the sound was horrible. Plus there was a ton of interference. Have you tried an FM Modulator? http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Produ...MMOD01&tp=1701 This is hardwired into the car and may give you better sound quality without the interference found in the wireless products.


----------



## Steven Kephart

There still are a couple options to add an aftermarket radio to your vehicle. Bestkits makes a dash kit that leaves the factory radio where it is, but non-functional. The new radio goes below the heater controls. Here's a link 


Metra makes a kit that fits in the factory radio location and works with most Honda's. It's going to cost you a couple hundred dollars though as it replaces the factory heater controls with it's own. Here's a link to that one.


----------



## dd-ramone

Thanks Steven, that's exactly the kind of thing I was looking for, didn't think it existed!


----------



## elcuteone

this website have aster market fit radio elerintl . com


----------

